# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  La Muga un río mediterráneo

## perdiguera

El Muga.

El río del Alto Ampurdán. 

El río Muga nace en los Pirineos y tras un curso hacia el sur formando frontera con Francia, deriva hacia el este para desembocar en el golfo de Roses. 
Tiene una longitud de más de 58 Km. y sus afluentes principales son el Llobregat del Ampurdán y el Manol, el primero por su izquierda y más caudaloso que el propio Muga y el segundo por la derecha.

Ayer le hice un recorrido desde el puente de la carretera de Perelada a Vilabertrán hasta Castelló dEmpúries, cerca de su desembocadura, en total unos 10 kilómetros. 

Esta visita la cuelgo en cuatro mensajes en el hilo de la cuenca mediterránea ya que no tiene hilo propio este río como creo que debiera ser. Poniéndole al menos sus dos afluentes principales.

Comenzamos desde el puente de la carretera de Vilabertrán a Perelada.

El cartel indicador de la ruta 


Un antiguo vado


El río está seco


El vado recortado para paso de aguas bajas


El nuevo puente que sustituye al vado.


Restos de antiguas riadas, como se puede ver el cauce está completamente arbolado.


Un detalle del acero del hormigón armado, tela de gallinero, en el vado antiguo.


La llegada del río, tras la incorporación del Llobregat del Ampurdán, al pueblo de Vilanova de la Muga, en catalán este río es femenino. Al fondo se aprecia la línea de un azud.


Dos imágenes desde un mirador que hay en el pueblo antes del azud.





Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue


Seguimos en el mirador a contra luz


Dos desde otro mirador en la plaza de la iglesia. Hacía bastante tramuntana.




El azud y su motivo la acequia de derivación


Un detalle de la salida de aguas con su medidor de altura


El sistema de accionamiento de la compuerta.


El azud desde su estribo


Una segunda derivación. 


Y su mecanismo.


En la coronación del azud 


Continua

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

Desde el azud hacia aguas arriba. hacía casi oleaje por la tramuntana.


Desde el azud las tomas de riegos.


Ahora varias de un vado donde se juntan el Muga y el Manol. 










El citado vado completo, el Manol está al fondo.


Este es otro vado que está antes de llegar a Castelló dEmpúries.





Continua

----------


## perdiguera

Acaba

Seguimos con el citado vado 









El río desde el puente antiguo de Castelló dEmpúries.




El puente restaurado. Esta puente, por los carteles que figuran a lo largo de su trayecto, ha sido construido y demolido varias veces, unas parciales y otras casi totales.


El puente de hierro. Está hacia aguas abajo.


Una foto del puente


Un detalle de una pila donde se ve las distintas reparaciones a las que se ha visto sometida.


Y con esto se acaba la visita a este río mediterráneo.
Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera por el paseo por La muga, bonito lugar y lo que más me gusta es que el agua se ve bastante clara y se le ve un sitio tranquilo.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

... y el puente, parece una buena restauración y que le respeta ese pasado que a buen seguro ha dado buena cuenta del mismo.
Felicitarte por esa estupenda excursión y la elaborada explicación que nos has entregado al tiempo de mostrarnos las imágenes.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias REEGE, sí que es un sitio tranquilo, al menos en esta época, con decirte que no encontré donde comer...
Jlois, lo del puente está más o menos conseguido pero si te fijas bien en la foto verás que no hay ningún arco igual; debido posiblemente a las distintas reparaciones a lo largo de los siglos.
El puente se construyó en el medievo sobre 1270 y desde entonces ha tenido unas doce reparaciones, la última, antes de la actual, después de la guerra civil.

----------

